

Expensive cities are killing creativity - sevenminaya
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2013/12/expensive-cities-are-killing-creativity-2013121065856922461.html

======
spiek
Al Jazeera wants you to move to St. Louis.

As someone living in New York, my most common response to these sorts of
article is:

1: Okay, but I can't just pick up and go to some artist's utopia. I have a job
and (hopefully) a career to think about. I made the decision to move to New
York years ago and now for better or worse I'm here, and working in a job that
is not super common elsewhere.

2: Okay, New York Sucks (Big Cities Suck), so where should we go? Portland, OR
where there are no jobs? Austin, same? St. Louis, apparently?

3 (Bonus/most confusing): If you work in tech, are just starting out in your
career, where is the intersection of a city with robust tech scene to provide
you jobs, and yet low rent and thriving art scene?

